# Recommended Router



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,
New to the forum and new to routing. 
I apologize if that was discussed before and not sure where to post my question. 
I am looking for a new router that can be handheld or mounted on a table. I need a plunge base and a 1/2" collet. 
I read about the 2 HP Bosch combo and the mid range Triton. Their price is quite similar. 
With no experience, I don't know if they can be handheld comfortably, or are too heavy and bulky. 
I tried getting the actual weight for each, but different websites provide conflicting data. I think some refer to the packaging weight !!! 
Please help me choose.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean the Bosch 1617EVSPK? There are some variations in the *1617 series* so keep your eyes open when you're shopping. The one I just mentioned is *2 1/4 HP*...the _original_ 1617 is only 2HP.
The weight is mostly the motor so the trade off is more HP more weight.
A lot of us here have the Bosch 1617EVS or EVSPK and love it. The only time weight is a serious concern is if you're doing freehand work on a vertical surface; dadoing railing posts for example, or maybe hinge rebates on a doorframe.
Voice of experience here...don't try pulling your router off a shelf one handed. Did that with my 16*19* (much heavier) and am now helping my physio guy pay for his new Beemer motorcycle...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard "N/a"

I have a pair of the Bosch 1617EVSPK, and the 3 1/4 hp Triton. One Bosch is mounted in a table with the fixed base. The Triton is dedicated to the table only. I removed the spring from the plunge mechanism.

The second router is used in a plunge base for handheld operations. I also have a plunge base set up for cutting half blind dadoes. Just drop in the motor and go.

I also have the DeWalt 611PK compact router. I use it for trimming jobs, and some dado cutting.

Good luck looking for a router.

Here are a few pics and a pdf of the Bosch description and specs...and accessories.

Mike


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bosch 1617EVSPK comes with a fixed base for mounting in a table, then pull the motor and put into plunge base for handheld...easy as pie.

Triton is excellent in the table but pretty much need to dedicate it to table or handheld as you need to pull the spring to mount it in the table and put it back for plunge handheld...

My Triton is in the table, the 1617 is handheld-ready... I use the compacts for light jobs, portable or where smaller is better.

The 1617 is very comfortable handheld with the dust collection attachment, edge guide and VAC005 hose. I would suggest the 1617EVSPK and the Colt...then start saving your money and buy another later...

or...

...join the crowd...buy both...  
.
.


----------



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank all for your answers. 
Actually the Bosch I was considering is the MRC23EVSK, which I think is a newer model.... Is it heavier (with the plunge base) than the older router? 
Although I don't have current plans to use it in a vertical mode, that is a possibility in the future. 
From what I noticed, Bosch has many accessories which can be useful. Don't know much about Triton, although their single wrench bit change is appealing. 
I am also aware of routers from DeWalt, Porter and Cable, Makita and Milwaukee, but none come at a significantly lower price. Is there any advantage to DeWalt over the Bosch, or vice versa?


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Said this before and I'll say it again: conduct a woodworking culture trip to all the local tool suppliers. Handle all the routers on display.

Nothing beats a "hands on" examination of the tool, its controls, ergonomics, weight distribution, smoothness of plunge, ease of bit change, etc. You will soon find one or two that suits you.

"Fer 'zample," a few years ago, I contemplated another router. On another now-defunct site, several Fe$toolians recommended the Fe$tool 1400 router. Having the Fe$tool track saw, I was familiar with the quality and went to the local Woodcraft to handle one. Long story short: the router just did not feel right in my hands and for my work methods. Finally settled on a DeWalt #621 2hp.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the MRC23 with both bases and like it but I mostly keep it in the table and use a smaller maikita rto700 that I is use for smaller hand held and freehand work.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/A.

All good advice above. It may help if we knew what uses you have planned. Table mounting is pretty straight forward and the bigger routers excel at that use. For handheld use you'll want a lighter router with adequate power and versatility. I'll say up front...you can't have too many routers...then again it's an addiction for some of us.

Seriously, if you are doing inlay work or breaking an edge with a roundover bit a small trim router may do the job. If the use is varied then you can't go wrong with the Bosch. However, feel is important and what is comfortable for one may not work for the next. Handle them all and see what feels good in your hands with the features that you need.

So, what do you envision using the router for in your mind? 

Bill


----------



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Welcome to the forum N/A.
> 
> All good advice above. It may help if we knew what uses you have planned. Table mounting is pretty straight forward and the bigger routers excel at that use. For handheld use you'll want a lighter router with adequate power and versatility. I'll say up front...you can't have too many routers...then again it's an addiction for some of us.
> 
> ...


Wow, such great advice from everyone. 
Bill, I think you are correct in that I may need different routers for different jobs. 
My immediate needs are some dado cuts, few mortises, bullnose a table edge and in the future kitchen cabinets panels. No immediate plan for inlay work, though I won't exclude it. 
However, I am not a full time pro and my workspace is limited. I try to select tools that are as universal and flexible as possible. But I learned (with other tools, such as a cordless drill) that one size doesn't fit all and its always a compromise. 
As for the Triton and Bosch models, at 19+ lbs, they seem heavy beasts, better left for table jobs. Yeah...
Well, maybe DeWalt DW621K or DW618PK...
And the advise to try all in person is what I always tell people. But unfortunately. not many stores have them on display or even keep in stock.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"As for the Triton and Bosch models, at *19+ lbs*, they seem heavy beasts,..."
Nononono...The1617EVS..that's the fixed base configuration....*is 8.3Lbs, not19!
*
The plunge base might add a few ounces, but then you remove the fixed base so well under10lbs (I'll see what I can find)
As for the Triton and Bosch models, at 19+ lbs, they seem heavy beasts,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oberon don't get too hung up on hp ratings. They are all a lie to start with but a 2hp router from one company is probably so close in power to another that claims 2.25 hp that you want be able to tell the difference. A far more accurate comparison is to compare amps or watts but small differences there won't matter much either.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oberon; Ok...the plunge base is 3lbs less the fixed base's weight, plus the original wt. of 8.3lbs.
RA1166 Plunge Router Base | Bosch Power Tools
My heavy router, the Bosch *1619*EVS is only13.2 lbs.
1619EVS 3.25 HP Variable-Speed Plunge Router | Bosch Power Tools

I _did_ find that 19 lb quote, but even as a shipping weight (both bases and accessories) it sounds extremely out of line(?).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oberon_1 said:


> Thank all for your answers.
> Actually the Bosch I was considering is the MRC23EVSK, which I think is a newer model.... Is it heavier (with the plunge base) than the older router?
> Although I don't have current plans to use it in a vertical mode, that is a possibility in the future.
> From what I noticed, Bosch has many accessories which can be useful. Don't know much about Triton, although their single wrench bit change is appealing.
> I am also aware of routers from DeWalt, Porter and Cable, Makita and Milwaukee, but none come at a significantly lower price. Is there any advantage to DeWalt over the Bosch, or vice versa?


I have both Bosch routers... several times over....
you have no worries...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Again, all good advice. The Bosch 1617 will get most of the votes from the experienced members, however, it is what floats your boat that counts. My only suggestion is that whatever you get as a starter is versatile enough for what you have planned. My best advise is whatever you get for the hand work has both a fixed base and a plunge base as a combo kit. You will find that one does some things better then the other will. In the long run you will be happier with both bases.

A combo kit will do what you listed and more. As you go along you will see specific needs for smaller and larger routers. When you really get addicted you will find that you have specific router set up to do specific things. Fortunately, that will be "down the road" for now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Bosch 1617 will fit in a router lift if you want one in the future , where as the other model won't . If I were to do it again I'd buy a couple 1617's 

Btw welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I started with a Bosch EVSPK kit with plunge and fixed base. Had the router mounted in a table with a lift most of the time. Later bought another motor only so I wouldn't have to break down the table setup all the time. The lift was terrible, so several years later, got a Triton TRA 001, 3 1/4 hp for the table. Has a built in lift so it adjusts from the top of the table. I often use the Bosch for heavier duty router tasks. The Triton is way to heavy to me for such work. Finally, I recently added a Colt, which is very light, 1hp and takes only 1/4 inch shanks on bits. I use it for trimming, setting up hinges, light tasks. Now, If I were starting again, I'd start with the 1617 kit and mount the fixed base under the table and use the plunge base for pretty much everything else. The Colt would come next, after a really good table saw. At some point, I'd add the Triton, which is REALLY nice and has a built in lift you crank from above the table.

The Dewalt was on my radar, but everything Bosch in my shop works perfectly and are so precise that I trust the company's products far more than almost any other consumer grade tools. For example, I had a Dewalt Chop saw that was very nice, but the Bosch is more accurate on the settings. Sold the DeWalt and put the money toward the Bosch. You can also get refurbished Bosch tools that are as good as the new ones.

Several people really praise the customer service at Bosch, but I have had zero need for that over the past 6 -7 years. BTW, welcome to the group.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of Bosch and have the 1617 as well as their miter saw. Like both and they are quality tools. A little p****d with their drills. Had two 14 volts in my shop and ended up discarding them. I loved the drills but Bosch changed the position of the battery post and when the batteries went bad I had no "current" replacements available. The cost for Batteries Plus to rebuild the old ones was more than the new Makita I replaced them with. Now I love the Makita, their 18v is lighter than the Bosch 14v was.


----------



## Oberon_1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Again, thanks to all. Seems that Bosch 1617 is in concensus with almost everyone. That will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK at Lowes a week ago at $149. This is the fixed base that has above table bit adjustment in router table. I have used this router its the best I have.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; you're muddying the waters! The 1617 EVSPK is the dual base version...fixed and plunge bases included. That's what the 'PK' stands for. The _fixed base only _version is the 1617*EVS *
Router Forums - View Single Post - Recommended Router


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oberon, the weight of a router only makes a difference when moving it to and from the job. A heavier router has more stability than a lighter one in use, a smoother ride like the difference between a Cadillac and a Vega. 

Both the 1617's and the "23's" have good dust collection accessories and the part numbers are listed in many posts on the forums. The sub base plates on both current models are adjustable and you should get a centering cone to properly align them. This is not essential for a lot of work but it is critical for working with inlay and guide bushings. Speaking of using bushings you will need both the quick change adapter and the PC adapter for working with brass guide bushings.(same parts for both models) This seems strange to new users but Bosch also offers steel bushings for rough construction work that fit the quick change adapter.

As mentioned earlier the 23's have an external power bus and they can not be used in a router lift. If you are considering a lift down the road this is an important difference. I prefer to pop my router out of the table for bit changes and I have found this to be faster than with any lift. I would rather spend my time making sawdust than cranking handles.

Both models use Type 4 Musclechucks. This is a real time saver and makes swapping bits faster and easier. This is not something that is a must have but those who have them love them.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, colleagues.
Every Time I read a post like this I feel tempted to follow all the good suggestions that arise as answers from you, guys. Sadly and fortunately, here we do not have many options to choose from.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I owned 2 Vegas and loved them . With the money I saved I bought a Festool instead of a Bosch


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had a Vega too Rick. I have the big Festool OF2200EB and prefer using my 1617's.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hello, colleagues.
> Every Time I read a post like this I feel tempted to follow all the good suggestions that arise as answers from you, guys. Sadly and fortunately, here we do not have many options to choose from.


Thank you for putting this in perspective. The USA is not the only place where woodworkers live. How I wish all things are available everywhere. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> I had a Vega too Rick. I have the big Festool OF2200EB and prefer using my 1617's.


Wow Mike , the 2200 was going to be my next router and it's a thousand bucks more. Guess I'm kinda stuck with festool as I have there DC .

Does the Bosch compare dust evacuation wise ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, the OF2200EB is not designed to be table mounted; the other Festool models can be. The dust collection design on the 2200 is nice with the shroud that drops down; this is similar to the way the Trend T4 seals off the area around the bit with it's fixed collar.

I have not noticed a significant difference in the amount of dust that is not collected between the Festool or any of the Bosch designs. I will see about taking some photos of both in action for you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> Rick, the OF2200EB is not designed to be table mounted; the other Festool models can be.


Mike I have two PC75182's (motor only) for table mounting . Although they get a bad rap I'm going to use them as I already have two new ones . If the bearings become a problem I'll replace them . Probably not be an issue in my life time


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with my 7518 Rick. I don't use it that often; most of my routing is done with the 1617's. You should be fine.


----------

